# Cheap EB German Blue Rams



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Petland over in north Arlington has EB (electric blue) German Blue Rams for $10.99 each right now. The new blue variety they have either created or have discovered, I haven't heard yet. I'm pretty sure its tank bred.

Anyhow please don't ruin this pricing by letting them know most people charge $30 for these fish. I think you could probably even make a profit if you bought them all and took them to fish gallery to sell lol. If you get them, QT them for sure in a cycled tank with Melafix for ick and an anti-worm/parasite medication. I've had some of these issues before with rams from them, but you can't beat that price even on the internet for the same fish in the same somewhat poor condition. I have seen much much worse locally, much younger fish, for much higher prices.

:ninja:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

That's cheap! Good find. The lowest I've seen them here in Houston is around $21.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, its my dirty little secret of a place. Some of the more expensive fish are half price and some of the cheaper, Petco type fish are a dollar more than usual. It's wacky. Their planted tank will crack you up too. 

I kept telling them to do CO2 injection, and they did with that kit, once for a week? back in May. They added a Chinese algae eater, which obviously doesn't do anything. There is also an African cichlid in the tank. AND the tank is full of green and hair algae, but to top it off there's a cute little sign saying "Plants, Your Choice. $4.99" 

NO THANKS! 

Their fish are relatively healthy though, in spite of the bad plants, but I still recommend QT.


----------

